# walleye nightfishing lima & van wert



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I have got it in my head i want to start targeting eyes after dark at van wert and lima reservoirs since i have 2 little ones that have my time booked up during the day. Any suggestions on tactics,tackle or what side of the res to start would be appreciated.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

There is 2 threads about saugeye at the central ohio reports. They have a lot of good info.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've read all those Central OH threads..... after dark fishing for saug/walleye in rip-rap shore upgrounds in the NW has similar tactics and gear. Big difference may be in the actual numbers of fish you will catch. I don't think any one specific spot holds multiple walleye over a long period. The walleye seem to always be on the move and just cruise through those specific spots for a short period of time when they make their rounds. Shallow diving stick baits (husky jerks, P-10's, etc.) all work along with twist tail grubs and swim baits on jig heads.

I'd say 80% to 90% of the time i am fishing parallel to the bank instead of fan casting. The bank usually drops out quick in upgrounds, but most of the walleye i catch are up in 6' of water or less after dark. About the only time i do actually fan cast out into deep water is if i know there is a group of large boulders out in deeper water that i have seen during low water. Those spots can hold fish very often. When ever i am throwing jigs, i get best results when i am bumping bottom...... so be prepared to loose lots of hardware in the rocks.

I have not fished those specific reservoirs, but i would suggest going there during the daylight for a scouting trip. Take the kids for a walk or let them ride bikes around the top or something. Look for any areas that stand out as being different than the rest of the bank. Look for spots with bigger boulders. Spots that have a steeper slope than the average. Then hit those areas after dark. Also make sure to try around the pump houses and boat ramps.... especially if they happen to have any lights around them. If you know there are weed beds, try along the edges of those as well. Try walking around the top with a head lamp and look to see glimpses of their eyes shining, they may give away their location.

Best advice is to just keep casting with different lures and retrieves......... you will eventually find a way to catch some.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

This time of year it seams as though walleyes/saugeyes spend most of there evenings feeding off shore. The thing that has helped me the most these last few months has been fishing from a boat/kayak with a depth finder. Every saugeye I've caught this summer has been around the largest concentrations of bait fish in the reservoir. And the bait fish seam to move a little bit each time I go out. The big thing, if your going to be shorebound, is don't get burned out before November. Last fall the first shoreline saugeyes I caught came on November 24th. Mind you I started casting for them in early September. Keep an eye on this forum, there are a few of us on here that aren't afraid to post how we're doing. When you start seeing our reports that's when you'll want to hit your reservoirs.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

ErieEye sure knows more than i do about the summer fish, i don't spend much time trying for them in the summer. Usually just a cold weather (water) thing for me so those are the tactics i know. Since there was very little ice last year, i kept at it almost all winter. There was only 1 month through the winter that i did not catch a walleye from shore. That said....... i was thinking about heading out to one of my local reservoirs tonight just to see what i can see.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

AtticaFish said:


> ErieEye sure knows more than i do about the summer fish, i don't spend much time trying for them in the summer. Usually just a cold weather (water) thing for me so those are the tactics i know. Since there was very little ice last year, i kept at it almost all winter. There was only 1 month through the winter that i did not catch a walleye from shore. That said....... i was thinking about heading out to one of my local reservoirs tonight just to see what i can see.


I wouldn't be surprised if you found a few along shore tonight. I found the saugeyes up along shore a few nights ago. Maybe we can get an early start on em this year.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> I've read all those Central OH threads..... after dark fishing for saug/walleye in rip-rap shore upgrounds in the NW has similar tactics and gear. Big difference may be in the actual numbers of fish you will catch. I don't think any one specific spot holds multiple walleye over a long period. The walleye seem to always be on the move and just cruise through those specific spots for a short period of time when they make their rounds. Shallow diving stick baits (husky jerks, P-10's, etc.) all work along with twist tail grubs and swim baits on jig heads.
> 
> I'd say 80% to 90% of the time i am fishing parallel to the bank instead of fan casting. The bank usually drops out quick in upgrounds, but most of the walleye i catch are up in 6' of water or less after dark. About the only time i do actually fan cast out into deep water is if i know there is a group of large boulders out in deeper water that i have seen during low water. Those spots can hold fish very often. When ever i am throwing jigs, i get best results when i am bumping bottom...... so be prepared to loose lots of hardware in the rocks.
> 
> ...


Great post Attica!


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies....i have fished van wert in the daytime and think i might have an idea where to start. How does wind play into it or does it. I usually try to fish during the day with the wind blowing in my face assuming it is blowing baitfish closer to shore...does that hold true at night also or doesnt that matter. Do you throw smaller hjs for saugeye like 10s or 8s or keep with the 12s and 14s


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Mainly walleye stocked in the reservoirs i fish. 10's and 12's are all i have in m box. BUT..... grubs and swim baits account for way more fish for me personally. It may depend what style of fishing you are more used to. Jig fishing vs. stick bait fishing is like night and day in my opinion. My favorite (and only) grub i use is a Kalins 5" and mainly use 4" to 5" swim baits.

I don't think wind is that much of a factor on uprounds because there is very little current that it whipped up. The entire shoreline is mostly the same all the way around so the fish just keep on the move between spots looking to surprise prey. The specific ambush spots don't change for my fishing regardless of what direction the wind is out of. About the only thing it changes for me is what i will throw first. Nights with a stiff wind in my face and i will start off throwing bigger stick baits and even use a more aggressive jerky retrieve the bigger the chop is. Calm nights i start off with jigs and go slow and steady more like finesse fishing for bass.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I used to fish VW #1 and #2 a lot and undoubtedly I caught more fish on the wind blown side than anywhere else. The East side of #2 was always good with a South or West wind during the evening. I used to also catch a lot of 'eyes out there at night using leeches under a float (once again...on the windy side). It's been a long time since I have fished out there, but my Dad still spends some time on those rocks and he does ok on the panfish. 

I agree with AtticaFish...fan casting in upgrounds is a waste of time. VW reservoirs in particular are nothing more than cut-out bowls...there is no structure to them at all besides the slope of the bank and the rocks on them. Fishing at night with cranks can be a blast, but I've had the best success by reeling painfully slow...I mean...boringly slow. It's worth it...trust me.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

BFG,
What kinds of cranks do you normally throw? I panfish out there quite a bit and always saw guys trying for saugeye that is part of the reason i wanted to try it at night. Any luck with crawlers?


----------



## Bill Blass (Sep 19, 2016)

Been fishing Bresler west of Lima. Fishing has been slow during stagnant weather patterns. May get skunked, may bag 5 or 6. Until the water cools off, morning and evening is it. Three main baits being, spinner rig tipped with worms or minnows. Blade baits and the occasional crank bait catch. Walleye, crappie, catfish, drum, smallmouth and white bass in the past month. Good luck!


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Bill blass,
I am assuming your fishing from a boat... never fished bresslers but my experience with van wert tells me blade baits will get hung up on the rocks everytime. Is bresslers mainly soft bottom?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

fishwhacker said:


> BFG,
> What kinds of cranks do you normally throw? I panfish out there quite a bit and always saw guys trying for saugeye that is part of the reason i wanted to try it at night. Any luck with crawlers?


Shallow diving stick baits like Husky Jerks (10's or 12's), Jointed original Rapalas, Yo-Zuri Crystal Minnows, Bomber Long-A's, etc. etc. Cast them as far as you can starting about 40' off the shore and then working your way in towards shore with each successive cast. Be careful on that last cast to not get hung up...but you should feel the bait knocking on rocks every once in awhile. You will catch a variety of fish...not uncommon to catch bass, crappie, white bass, catfish, etc. etc. on them. Keep your headlamp OFF and BE QUIET. I always preferred neutral colors out there...clear, silver, gold, black, etc.

I've never fished swimbaits in upgrounds but I bet they would work just as good as cranks, and probably get hung up a heck of a lot less. Lead head jigs always worked for me out there too (daylight hours) for saugeye but all I ever caught was small fish. 

We used crawlers for cats out there at night. Never tried for 'eyes with them specifically, and never caught one by accident while catfishing either. Best catfish bait we ever used was smelt.


----------



## Bill Blass (Sep 19, 2016)

Just returned from Breslers, 4 white bass and 2 drum. Missed a couple, blade bait catching 5 of the 6. Flicker shad catching the other. Couple times a trip I do get hung. Both the northeast and northwest corners of Bresler give a bank fishermen access to deep water.25 + feet within casting distance. I also have better luck with natural colored baits.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for your advice just waiting on an opportunity to get out at nightt now....got a 6 week baby at home so have to support mom as much as possible till he can sleep a little longer


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Tried last night for a few hours at fostoria #5. Not even a nibble. Was a nice evening though. Hopefully it won't be too long till the shoreline bite starts. That's the first time in 3 or 4 months that I've been out after dark stumbling over the rocks. Yup, fishing out of the kayak is way easier.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

ErieEye said:


> Yup, fishing out of the kayak is way easier.


I would never stumble around on the rocks again if I had a kayak.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

fishwhacker said:


> I have got it in my head i want to start targeting eyes after dark at van wert and lima reservoirs since i have 2 little ones that have my time booked up during the day. Any suggestions on tactics,tackle or what side of the res to start would be appreciated.


Im not sure how far it is from Lima to Indian lake, but the saugs are starting to hit at night right now. we caught a couple friday just as the sun was leaving, I had my wife with me so I couldn't stay. she even got one on a antifreeze green rogue. jerkbaits, bigjoshy's(orange)


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

How do you tie on hjs......fireline direct to it or do you use a snap or barrel swivel?


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

fishwhacker said:


> How do you tie on hjs......fireline direct to it or do you use a snap or barrel swivel?


Generally I use a snap without a swivel.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I just recently started using duo-lock snaps (no swivel) and do like them. Makes it easy to switch up colors and sizes and doesn't seem to affect the action. Before that i was re-tying each time. Not all that hard to do with mono, but became a real pain in the a$$ when i switched to braid.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You can tie braid into a Trilene knot but you have to be careful when you do it. I've been doing it for years in the river and it doesn't fail. The trick is to make sure that you don't try to slide the knot down to the eyelet, rather keep the knot loose and work it down to the eyelet.....then tighten right on the eyelet. 

When casting at night, it makes more sense (to me at least) to use a snap (no swivel) at the lure, to which I tie a 18" or so piece of fluoro (Seaguar Red Label works great) to a quality barrel swivel, to which the braid is attached. Use the thinnest braid you can get away with....you want to be able to cast those cranks as far as you can. 

Good luck...night bite fishing in the fall can be crazy fun.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You can tie braid into a Trilene knot but you have to be careful when you do it. I've been doing it for years in the river and it doesn't fail. The trick is to make sure that you don't try to slide the knot down to the eyelet, rather keep the knot loose and work it down to the eyelet.....then tighten right on the eyelet. 

When casting at night, it makes more sense (to me at least) to use a snap (no swivel) at the lure, to which I tie a 18" or so piece of fluoro (Seaguar Red Label works great) to a quality barrel swivel, to which the braid is attached. Use the thinnest braid you can get away with....you want to be able to cast those cranks as far as you can. 

Good luck...night bite fishing in the fall can be crazy fun.


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

One tonight


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

Not a great pocture


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice fish which city you get that in I've been getting some small ones in lima and lost a nice one at the bank...


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

Van Wert


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

That looks like a good size fish. Congrats! Also looks like some kind of ghost color Husky Jerk. You get a measurement on the 'eye?


----------



## Sappy (Feb 10, 2008)

Just shy of 27,Olive ghost HJ12


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice fish


----------



## Bill Blass (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice fish!


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

So hit local lima res throwing swims and live shiners lost a nice eye on shiner just before dark and caught a smallie on swim after dark.. Water activity was good just not much biting may go back before sunrise


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Went back out Monday night to another local res hit a 17 in eye quick then after that caught 5 lmb from 1230 to 330 one 13 inch 2 17inchers one 18.5 in her and one 20 incher all fat pigs total weight of all 5 was 14.68lbs biggest one weight in at 4.5lbs


----------



## Bill Blass (Sep 19, 2016)

Caught this little pig at Grand Lake Sunday afternoon.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Went out to van wert Friday night for my 1st attempt at eyes after dark. Threw hjs,swims,curly tails and didnt get a bump. Tried for 3 hrs so hopefully just putting my time in, no beginners luck for this guy.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

fishwhacker said:


> Went out to van wert Friday night for my 1st attempt at eyes after dark. Threw hjs,swims,curly tails and didnt get a bump. Tried for 3 hrs so hopefully just putting my time in, no beginners luck for this guy.


No worries. Putting in time is key. Been fishing for them for 25yrs down here on Alum. All I have really learned is nothing is a "sure thing"! Ha!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> No worries. Putting in time is key.


Agree 100%. Been putting my time in ALOT this year. Been sharing company with a skunk last 4 trips. I think the water temps still need to come down some more in these bigger/deeper reservoirs. If the bottom falls out on the air temps, have to just get your fishing in quick before the ice locks up.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I fished Friday night at 3 diffrent res. Here in lima all in spots I've caught eyes in.. Conditions seemed right for some eyes but I skunked out also.. Just keep at it up ground fishing is little more difficult than lake and rivers due to lack of structure.. Pay attention to contour that's the biggest. Aspect good luck temps should be about there for them to heat up


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

Now that i tried it once i will continue until i catch one....didnt spend all the money on tackle for nothing....just makes that 1st that much better


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

If you make over here to lima fishwacker shoot me a message if able to get out I'll go throw some baits with ya and show you around


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

I appreciate that and will have to hit ya up.


----------

